# Study German in Germany the university VISA



## Devst (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello all, 

I have the intention of taking a prolonged language course in Germany with the hopes of becoming a successful applicant in a university there once my German is at an appropriate level (it is near non-existant now).


1. What is my best course of action for doing this? Are there official to allow this sort of transition from a language study program to a full university student program?

2. I have read that there is a "language course visa" which cannot be converted to a student visa, is this wrong? Could I clearly request some sort of student visa from the embassy?

3. I have heard that on a language course visa you cannot work. I would have enough to live and sustain myself, but having a job for extra spending money would be ideal. Can you somehow get the ability to work on a language course visa if your intention is to become a university student?

Thank you so much and all the best.


----------



## EuroPat (Jul 25, 2016)

These questions can be complex. Is there a Goethe Institut in reach of where you are now? If so, do a German course there now. The teachers will be German nationals and they and the Institut staff will be a rich source of ideas and information as well as getting you started in German straight away.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Devst said:


> 1. What is my best course of action for doing this? Are there official to allow this sort of transition from a language study program to a full university student program?
> 
> 2. I have read that there is a "language course visa" which cannot be converted to a student visa, is this wrong? Could I clearly request some sort of student visa from the embassy?
> 
> 3. I have heard that on a language course visa you cannot work. I would have enough to live and sustain myself, but having a job for extra spending money would be ideal. Can you somehow get the ability to work on a language course visa if your intention is to become a university student?


1. The best way to increase your chances of obtaining a visa is by starting to learn German before applying. It is possible to learn German upto A2/B1 online. 

2.There are two different visas to learn German.

3. It depends on which of the two visas you have. One allows limited employment after your first year in Germany.


----------



## studybydistance (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello
i'm studying at KMU Akademie, who cooperates with Middlesex University (distance learning programme). You can either study in german or english. Check their website for further details. Maybe there's something interesting for you, too.

Good luck!


----------

